# California Almond Pollination Services



## LSBees (Sep 24, 2009)

Has anyone had any experience with California Almond Pollination Services? I saw their ad posted here and I am curious about their offerings. We are going to try our hand at the Almonds next year (2012) and want to know if this is a decent way to get started. We are close only about two outside of Sacramento and would like to try to find placement for 48 - 72 colonies.


----------



## Stevebeeman (May 22, 2011)

California Almond Pollination Services, Inc. is newly formed company, which is a spin-off of a 20 year old apiary that brokered over 10,000 hives to almonds annually.

We invite you to come visit one of our bee yards in October when we are in full swing, several are within a 2-hour drive from you along interstate 80.


----------

